# Foodsafety



## bill ace 350 (Feb 4, 2019)

https://www.foodsafety.gov/

Neat site.

Can even sign up for alerts, in case you didn't see it in this forum or it wasn't posted.

Good stuff!


----------



## old sarge (Feb 4, 2019)

I signed up quite some time ago. I really like the notifications they send out.


----------



## dr k (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks I bookmarked it.  I saw that Clostridium Perfingens thrives 40-140*F.  Anyone have a list of all foodbourne pathogen survival ranges?


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a PDF copy of the ServSafe Food Safety Manager study guide... not sure if it's ok to upload files here or not, though... will try and see if it works!


----------



## daveomak.fs (Feb 5, 2019)

dr k said:


> Thanks I bookmarked it.  I saw that Clostridium Perfingens thrives 40-140*F.  Anyone have a list of all foodbourne pathogen survival ranges?


----------



## dr k (Feb 5, 2019)

daveomak.fs said:


> View attachment 387289
> View attachment 387290
> View attachment 387291


Thanks Dave. Nice to have.


----------

